# Venture GT Series



## Zephyr (Oct 8, 2012)

I found this bike in the trash. I was going to resale it but once cleaned up and new tires on it it looked too good. I think it will be a keeper. I need to start riding at the skate park now!


----------



## macr0w (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice,

In the trash?

Really?


----------

